# Stuart, Staffie, 1-2 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Stuart, Staffie, 1-2 years old



*His Story:*Stuart was found stray in Wales and unclaimed.

*Salient points: * Handsome young longer legged Staffie. Warm nature, receptive to people and meets dogs well. Unassessed in a domestic setting, but indications are that he is a well mannered dog.

*Advert:* Stuart has settled well with us and proved himself to be friendly and engaging to be with. He is a pleasure to walk and walks besides other dogs nicely. He will offer his owner a healthy lifestyle and doesn't appear over exciteable in response to activities around him. He travels well and did well meeting our vet.

Stuart has adjusted well to being in kennels, but oh so needs his own family. He bonds well with males and females and has everyone turning their head as he is out walking. Newly neutered and vax'd

*Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".*

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Stuart Staffie DOB 1-2 years Gatwick (N)

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our online homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine (volunteer):

"Yup, a real proper Staffie. Stu mainly thinks about one thing: kissing you!

At first a bit strong on the lead, but this is understandable as the boy was so happy to get out of his kennel. After a while Stu settles down and is a joy to be with".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Stuart took a while to settle on his walk today but what a handsome boy


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynne:

"Handsome Stuart! Bouncy in the kennels, but soon settled out on his walk around the woods. Didn't capture his true beauty. Oh boy Stuart you are a head turner. Just wish we could give you more walks; tough on him in kennels, but he is so loved".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our walkers had a long walk with Stuart today as he was raring to go....

He looks a bit worried here - didn't seem to know what to do at the stream, on to the lovely cool bluebell woods beyond.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our volunteers:

Stuart made the most of yesterday: 2 walks with 2 different walkers, and then a swim in the nearby stream to chill out. Stu loved running in the water, but don't repeat it to Tina who had just washed him before we took him out!

Handsome Stu


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine:

"I'm not used to walking several Staffies at once so I didn't know what to expect of a walk with Zeb and Stu together. I must admit they both impressed me with their confidence, steadiness and for "being calm". I'm glad I was there to witness it.

Below is a picture of Stu on his first walk on his own this morning. I'm sorry that's the only one who came out ok as I was a bit worried of dropping my phone in the stream...!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Awwww he is totally gorgeous    

If only....


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yesterday Antoine had to wrestle Stuart to get a close up picture of this handsome boy... !



Lovely Stu...



Still waiting for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Antoine (a volunteer) had another lovely time with Stu on Sunday.

You have to fall for those eyes... !



Stuart now has his own online photo gallery: Just Staffies ... and their friends


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine our volunteer:

"Stuart really is a handsome dog. Well balanced, very strong, and so loving at the same time. Even Alyson, the kennel owner, made a comment about such a beautiful dog he was".


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

People should not over look Stuart. He is one the most beautiful and loving dog out there. Quite energetic too, but nothing that a few daily walks can help settle down.

Meet him and you are likely to take him home with you


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't worry my Stuart, one day you'll have somebody cooking you chicken...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine, one of our volunteers ...

"I haven't walked Stuart for a while so it was a pleasure to get reacquainted ...



He made me laugh creeping up on a traffic cone in the grass 


As usual, Stuart was full or energy when he got out of his kennel but very quickly settled in on the walk. What a good boy".

*Stuart is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home is found.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A walk & then a change of scene for Stuart...



hoping his next move will be into the home he deserves!

*Stuart is still waiting for a foster or forever home to come along - where are you?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Poor Stuart doesn't look too happy in kennels. Hang in there buddy, your home will come soon.

Stuart on Friday:





*Stuart is currently in boarding kennels and would benefit from a foster home until his forever home comes along. Can you help him?*


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

What are the requirments for anybody wishing to foster this boy?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

The requirements and further details are on our website on this link: Rescue Remedies - Fostering


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Hi there
> 
> The requirements and further details are on our website on this link: Rescue Remedies - Fostering


Sadly i think i am to far away to be able to foster for you, i am away up in the North Lanarkshire area of Scotland and sadly i don't have my own transport, i would have to relise on a family member or friend.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah no, you are too far away sorry. Our fosterers need to be in London or the counties or within 1 - 1 1/2 hours of Gatwick & Farnham.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Stuart would have preferred to be running with Antoine today, but he was very patient with

Charlie's slower pace...


and charming as ever ...


*Stuart is currently in boarding kennels and would really benefit from a foster home until his forever home comes along. Could you be his foster or forever home?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Antoine, one or our volunteers:

"Handsome Stu and myself were walking and chilling out when I thought I would take him on a race and show him who's the runner!

So we started slowly, just to warm up a bit. Then I upped the pace frankly (I couldn't really go any faster without proper running shoes), and Stu very easily kept with me. So far, we had both been running on the footpath, which is covered in little stones. This is when Stu (on an extending lead) decided to leave the footpath and instead to run on the grass next to it. OMG! I was not expecting him to be so much faster on grass. That forced me to run like I never did, and still, I was clearly holding him up.

Boy this dog is just all muscles"!



Antoine took Stu out again:

"Stu after today's walk:



Today I didn't take him on a race, it was too muddy. Well that and he is too fast for me anyway"!

*Stuart is currently in boarding kennels waiting for his forever home. Stuart would love some time in a foster home until that forever home comes along if you are able to help him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that Stuart has found his forever home! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

Rescue Remedies said:


> Delighted to report that Stuart has found his forever home! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 It's so lovely to get these updates, thank you for keeping us posted! Good Luck Stuart! :thumbup: x


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

:001_wub::thumbsup: Brilliant news xx


----------

